
10 Linux Commands Every Developer Should Know - javinpaul
http://azer.bike/journal/10-linux-commands-every-developer-should-know
======
stephenr
I don't think `dialog` is shipped with macOS anymore, if it used to be. Either
that or it's not in the default $PATH.

